# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Перемещение раздела "Для разработчиков"

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

Сообщаем, что в силу своего специфического назначения подраздел форума "Для разработчиков" переведен в состав Коллегиального раздела. Пользователи, желающие принимать участие в работе указанного раздела, могут подать заявку на участие в Коллегиальной программе.

Подробная информация о формах сотрудничества с VirusInfo доступна на специальной странице сайта проекта - http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=partnership

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

